# Sticky  Taking pictures suitable for sharing online...



## El Gato Loco

A lot of guys have reached out to me and asked how they can take photos that will allow for easy upload on PredatorTalk and other sites. The main issue guys run into is that their digital camera takes HUGE photos (both dimensional size, and file size) and these photos are just too big to upload online. To solve this problem, you really only have 2 options.

*Change Your Camera Settings:* If your only goal with your photos is to post them online, then it's probably easiest to just go into your cameras settings and reduce the size that your camera is shooting pictures at. Keep in mind, if you reduce this setting, your photos won't be good enough quality to print. My suggestion is to learn how to change it quickly and easily, and if you run into a moment out in the field that you plan to frame, you can switch it back to high resolution and take pictures that way too.

So to change photo size, check out your camera's manual and find out how to reduce the size to something more like 1024x768 or 640x480. Here are a few pictures of what that setting screen might look like on your camera:









OR.... your other option is....

*Download the photos to your computer, and resize them there:* This is obviously going to be the harder option, but if you're good with the computer you could download the photos into a photo editing program and change their size. For posting online, a good size is 640x480 or 1024x768

Once you have good sized photos, uploading them to PredatorTalk is really easy. Just checkout this thread:

http://www.predatortalk.com/about-site/131-how-upload-photos-your-posts.html

Here is another good thread that talks about the benefit of uploading them here:

http://www.predatortalk.com/predator-hunting/1827-upload-your-photos-right-here-pt.html


----------



## youngdon

Cat, On yours just turn the knobs in shorter increments.


----------



## On a call

ha ha...yeah cat just slow down on turning those two knobs. And you might try working in the lower right quarter corner of the screen.


----------



## Helmet_S

I use www.photobucket.com to store alot of photos and to also edit their sizes. it is easy, free, and fast. that way I don't have to worry about changing settings on my cameras and can still have a high quality picture to print or frame.


----------



## youngdon

I have Kodak easyshare software, I can resize with it, although i think the site has automatically done it for me a few times.


----------



## catcapper

You guys just wait---I'm gonna have me one of them thar fancy picture takers like Chris has one of these days.


----------



## On a call

We are patient Dave.....Honestly, at least your can post yours. I am still working on that.


----------



## youngdon

We're gonna have to work on that Brian.


----------



## El Gato Loco

On a call said:


> We are patient Dave.....Honestly, at least your can post yours. I am still working on that.


Yea we should... or maybe it's your camera we need to start making fun of.









Really... whats the issue?


----------



## On a call

IQ ?

But I am willing to learn and have few photos to share









Hope your trip is going well !


----------



## El Gato Loco

On a call said:


> IQ ?
> 
> But I am willing to learn and have few photos to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your trip is going well !


No, i'm sure it's not IQ. I've seen dumber guys (just look at all my pics) post without issue. I gotta blame your camera if the pics are too big. I'm not certain i've heard you say what the issue is though. Is there an error?

We all wanna see pics... in fact, some of us are dying to see them! Will help in any way I can.

Trip is OK. Hoping to do some shooting soon. I spent the day hunting, but i'm getting bored with that.


----------

